# Zu schwaches Netzteil ?



## eDreamer (3. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen P4 2.4, mit 2 DVD Laufwerken und eine Radeon 9800SE. Seit dem ich die Neue Radeon habe, frierten Games ständig ein. Dazu ist zu sagen das ich nur ein 250 W Netzteil habe. Ich habe mindestens 3 verschiedene Treiber ausprobiert, doch das Problem taucht unter Direct3D sowie unter OpenGL auf. Kann das an einem zu schwachen Netzteil liegen ?

THX


----------



## KCobain (3. April 2004)

also wenn der PC einfach ausgeht dann is das netzteil zu schwach, war bei mir so hol dir einfach das 550Watt netzteil von Super-Silent. schau am besten bei http://www.hardwareschotte.de vorbei, da hab ich meins auch her, is echt geil das ding!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. April 2004)

Also 350 - 400 Watt sollte man seinem PC schon mindestens gönnen.


----------



## eDreamer (4. April 2004)

Schon klar ^^

Ich hoffe mal das es auf das Netzteil zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## SpitfireXP (4. April 2004)

Bei nur 250W ist das schon quasi klar.
Wundert mich nur, das das Ding nicht schon längst schlapp gemacht hat.
Kömmt am anderen Ende bestimmt schöne heiße Luft raus, was?

Wechsle das NT und du wirst ruhe haben.


----------



## eDreamer (4. April 2004)

Kann man sagen ja und die Geräusche sind auch nicht die tollsten die da raus kommen.


----------



## KCobain (4. April 2004)

*gg*. also hol dir am besten das 550 WAtt Netzteil da haste dann genug saft

da hab ihc mir geholt!   is echt super


----------



## eDreamer (4. April 2004)

Ich werd mal sehen, danke schon mal. Ich brauchs nämlich bis zum Mittwoch, ansonsten brauch ich garnicht zur LAN fahre, die lachen mich doch aus, mich und mein Gurkennetzteil ^^


----------



## zögge (7. April 2004)

*oder es könnte auch.....*

hi.

Habe es schoneinmal hier rein gepostet. Wenn Du das Problem mit dem einfrieren mit dem neuen NT immer noch hast, würde ich an Deiner Stelle einmal die CPU und Gehäuse Temp im Auge behalten.

Vor einem Monat hatte ich das selbe Problem, das sich "Call of Duty" immer zwischen 5-60 Minuten Spielzeti aufgehängt hat und gelegentlich ein BlueScreen kam. Habe nach x vergeblichen Softwareversuchen mal den CPU Fan ersetzt, nun funktioniert alles bestens....


----------

